# MIUI 1.10.14 "fixed" mms.apk



## Rick S (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a link to a mms.apk with everything working, including all images, etc to be used with MIUI 1.10.14...

http://db.tt/H7rZp1iD

Special thanks to Andmer for answering a couple of my questions that helped me build this... enjoy.


----------

